# EVCharge J1772 cable project - open source



## evpower (Aug 9, 2013)

After installing two EVCharge cables, we decided to publish some information about this project to benefit the EV community. 

The initial photos of our work can be found here: 
http://gwl-power.tumblr.com/tagged/EVCharge

The J1772 cable details are documented here
http://gwl-power.tumblr.com/tagged/J1772


----------



## evpower (Aug 9, 2013)

See attached the design of the electronics for the project.

EDIT: scheme updated


----------



## evpower (Aug 9, 2013)

We have made a project on Google Code:

https://code.google.com/p/simple-evse/










How to make your own J1772 connector with EVSE 
https://code.google.com/p/simple-evse/wiki/SimpleEvseJ1772guide

The components will be available soon here for purchase:
http://www.ev-power.eu/Electric-Cars/ (in about early March 2014)


----------



## evpower (Aug 9, 2013)

we have just received a customer's feedback - Mitsubishi Outlander modification with simple EVSE board.

EVSE board has been built in the car so it is possible to use short spiral cord to charge the car. Just open the lid, pull and plug!

Here is more detailed information:
http://code.google.com/p/simple-evse/wiki/ReferenceOutlander


----------

